# anyone feel like they just dont respond well to hormones?



## BIG D (Apr 25, 2013)

im still relatively new to aas, and yes i know...diet/training must be in check but i just havent got the results ive expected thus far. ive been using for a little over a year. compounds i have run are: test, tren, mast,deca, dbol, gh. the best cycle id have to say was test/tren, i didnt gain much size, but i leaned up nicely.

 so anyone else like this, maybe i just need to up the dose?...that was a serious comment btw. highest dose has been a little over a gram a week in case anyone's wondering


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 25, 2013)

What were your starting stats and where are you now?  Are you an ecto with a raging metabolism? 

And truth be told most people's training sucks balls.  Maybe yours doesn't but it is certainly something to look at...


----------



## BIG D (Apr 25, 2013)

well before starting aas i was around 200lbs id say,at 6'2''. currently fluctuate between 210-215. im an endo id say. i seem to be able to drop weight easier than gain it tho, i know that sounds crazy, but im definitely not an ecto!

i like to think i train with good intensity, so i highly doubt thats the issue


----------



## Marshall (Apr 25, 2013)

Some people are going to hyper respond, but could just be you require more to grow, or the gear you've been using has been under dosed.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 25, 2013)

BIG D said:


> well before starting aas i was around 200lbs id say,at 6'2''. currently fluctuate between 210-215. im an endo id say. i seem to be able to drop weight easier than gain it tho, i know that sounds crazy, but im definitely not an ecto!
> 
> i like to think i train with good intensity, so i highly doubt thats the issue



How fat are you?  Can you see any abs?  

How do you define intensity?  Being sore after a workout?  Going to failure?
What kind of progression have you made regarding weights lifted and/or reps?


----------



## BIG D (Apr 25, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> How fat are you?  Can you see any abs?
> 
> How do you define intensity?  Being sore after a workout?  Going to failure?
> What kind of progression have you made regarding weights lifted and/or reps?



i can see some abs yes. i go to failure most of the time and incorporate a lot of drop sets, super sets, rest pause


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 26, 2013)

BIG D said:


> im still relatively new to aas, and yes i know...diet/training must be in check but i just havent got the results ive expected thus far. ive been using for a little over a year. compounds i have run are: test, tren, mast,deca, dbol, gh. the best cycle id have to say was test/tren, i didnt gain much size, but i leaned up nicely.
> 
> so anyone else like this, maybe i just need to up the dose?...that was a serious comment btw. highest dose has been a little over a gram a week in case anyone's wondering



Takes bricks to build a house maman.

Post diet here  X.........................

 Tell the truth and shame the devil. He's is always in the detail. 

CG


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2013)

I've read a few people say things like this and it makes me think, as CG said, there is something hiding in the details, or that there is something wrong at the molecular level.

How have you responded to training natty?  When did gains stop?

Do you have any pictures you can post up?


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I've read a few people say things like this and it makes me think, as CG said, there is something hiding in the details, or that there is something wrong at the molecular level.
> 
> How have you responded to training natty?  When did gains stop?
> 
> Do you have any pictures you can post up?



Eh I'd say ok. Nothing crazy, I didn't turn into a freak when i touched a weight lol. I was chubby as a young kid. I lost a bit of weight then started lifting and got to a fairly lean 190 if iirc. Gains stopped I'd say after a year or so of lifting, maybe 2 years max.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 26, 2013)

Some can be genetics and alot is usually not the right nutrition and/or training plan.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2013)

BIG D said:


> Eh I'd say ok. Nothing crazy, I didn't turn into a freak when i touched a weight lol. I was chubby as a young kid. I lost a bit of weight then started lifting and got to a fairly lean 190 if iirc. *Gains stopped I'd say after a year or so of lifting, maybe 2 years max.*





ALIN said:


> Some can be genetics and* alot is usually not the right nutrition and/or training plan*.



ALIN is dead on IMO. If your gains stopped after two years, something isn't right with your training and/or nutrition. It isn't the gear, it is the foundation that you are putting the gear on.

CG had a good quote, "Takes bricks to build a house," and if you didn't lay the proper foundation, then building on top of that isn't going to be as effective.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 26, 2013)

Usually around 2 years in is where many (not all) start to seek out new things when the initial gains they had slow down.  What then happens, they forget that simple progression made them grow, asking more of their bodies each time. So, in seeking "the truth" they then water their efforts down into too much volume, exercises and supplements.

Please post your diet if you don't mind, and let's have a look.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2013)

Possible gear mg/ml not as described on the bottle. Same gear all the time? If yes. U got ripped ... Sorry just my thot ..Ib


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 26, 2013)

Like CG said, post up the diet!  I have a couple of questions...

How old are you?

Once you started AAS what has been time on versus time off?

Please answer honestly...Nobody is going to flame you here...This board is about knowledge...Learned and given!


----------



## FordFan (Apr 26, 2013)

Make sure your diet is too. Actually write out your macros for 1 wk and see if its what you think. For a while I "thought" my diet was close. Shit...I was way off!

Diet plays a huge role. Chances are you aren't eating anywhere close to what you should be.


----------



## allbeef (Apr 26, 2013)

What a mature thread. I say that because immaturity in the game has guys immediately blaming the gear.

It could be gear and dose related, but I sure appreciate the fact that you guys try to rule out everything else out first. In my experience 90% of complaints like this are not gear related beyond dosages.

Allbeef


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bio* said:


> Like CG said, post up the diet!  I have a couple of questions...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...



I'm 24. Time on has been 3-6 months and 2-3 months off. I started a little over a year ago. Have used several different brands. Tren seems to have been the only thing I really responded to that well


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2013)

BIG D said:


> I'm 24. Time on has been 3-6 months and 2-3 months off. I started a little over a year ago. Have used several different brands. Tren seems to have been the only thing I really responded to that well



Can you post your diet and pictures?  They can tell a lot.

Additionally, when someone says "they think they train with good intensity" I take that as an indication that one lacks the experience to really push their body and test their physical limits.  

Without having all of the details (diet, training, pics...etc) it looks like thre are several factors coming into play here aside from AAS.  Hell, at 24 you should be able to make solid gains without exogenous hormones.


----------



## Big-John (Apr 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Can you post your diet and pictures?  They can tell a lot.
> 
> Additionally, when someone says "they think they train with good intensity" I take that as an indication that one lacks the experience to really push their body and test their physical limits.
> 
> Without having all of the details (diet, training, pics...etc) it looks like thre are several factors coming into play here aside from AAS.  Hell, at 24 you should be able to make solid gains without exogenous hormones.



Atom is is right here and dont worry about anyone making fun of you. They are all here to help. Sometimes you get stuck in the same old routine and do not push yourself as hard and its also good to change up your workouts. For me and I know some might disagree with this but I got the strongest and put on more muscle by dirty bulking. Slamming cheeseburgers!


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Atom is is right here and dont worry about anyone making fun of you. They are all here to help. Sometimes you get stuck in the same old routine and do not push yourself as hard and its also good to change up your workouts. For me and I know some might disagree with this but I got the strongest and put on more muscle by *dirty bulking.* Slamming cheeseburgers!



yea im starting to think this is what i need to do lol. its funny tho bc im not an ecto at all, id say endo. i'll get a pic up in a little while. anyway i just dont seem to grow that easily. dropping fat i can do, growing? you'd think i was trying to get to the moon:banghead:


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's a couple  pics


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Another


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

these should be better, sorry lol


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

another


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe I missed your diet in this thread.  My gut instinct says your need to eat more.  I mean shoveling it in every 2 or 3 hours..and the right kinds of food.  If you haven't posted up a diet, I don't think anyone here can give you any concrete advice.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 26, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Maybe I missed your diet in this thread.  My gut instinct says your need to eat more.  I mean shoveling it in every 2 or 3 hours..and the right kinds of food.  If you haven't posted up a diet, I don't think anyone here can give you any concrete advice.



 You didn't "miss" the diet. He has been asked several times for it.
I wondering at this point if he is trolling?

CG


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

sorry no troll here fellas. diet is currently fish, meat, egg whites a main protein source. breads, rice, pasta, cereal, fruit as main carb sources and nuts, evoo, pb for main fat sources. diet isnt perfect tho, ill go off track, especially when trying to add mass. i shoot for 50g pro, 35-40 carbs and 25 fats per meal, eating 5 times a day usually


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm curious, how much has your strength changed since you've started to use gear?

How old are your pics?


Also another point- if that's your diet on a perfect day, IMO I would say that's more like a maintenance diet- I'd think if your having a hard time gaining your probable want to bump up your calories quite a bit. Without doing the math, I think that's around ~2900 calories. And assuming that's your diet on a good day then you're really short changing yourself.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I'm curious, how much has your strength changed since you've started to use gear?
> 
> How old are your pics?
> 
> ...



well when i say go off track, i mean i eat more than normal lol. those pics were taken this morning. and strength has went up, but nothing mind blowing


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

What about strength?


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What about strength?



see my above post


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

What cycles and brands have you ran- 

When you say you haven't seen much strength gain almost makes me think it could be the gear or doses?


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

i take it im allowed to post sources, since you asked. if not i apologize mods. anyhow ive used spartan labs, arl, fast muscle and currently using a guy i know who is private/limited in who he deals with

ive run test/tren, test only, test/deca/dbol. test/tren was my best run, leaned up nicely but no real mass gains. highest mg per week was a little over a gram


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2013)

Well at 2,900 (or if you use 35g carbs - 2,825kcal) no wonder you aren't gaining size.  I hate using myself as an example, but we are close in age but I am 5'2" and about 165lbs and eating 4,000kcals+... The result, I went from sickly 120lbs in November of last year to now, 165lbs.  

Get consistent. Do not miss a meal for two years straight.  Do not miss a day of training for two years straight. If you aren't growing, eat more...and do that every damn day like fucking clockwork.  If after two years you haven't added some serious size, then talk about being a non-responder, but right now it is all in your diet and training.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 26, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Well at 2,900 (or if you use 35g carbs - 2,825kcal) no wonder you aren't gaining size.  I hate using myself as an example, but we are close in age but I am 5'2" and about 165lbs and eating 4,000kcals+... The result, I went from sickly 120lbs in November of last year to now, 165lbs.
> 
> Get consistent. Do not miss a meal for two years straight.  Do not miss a day of training for two years straight. If you aren't growing, eat more...and do that every damn day like fucking clockwork.  If after two years you haven't added some serious size, then talk about being a non-responder, but right now it is all in your diet and training.



:yeahthat:


----------



## BIG D (Apr 26, 2013)

Respect the brutal honesty atom. You may very well be right, I've just always been afraid of getting fat. I was chubby as a teen so....


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 26, 2013)

The other thing is you probably don't need to be doing super and drop sets at this point.  I would focus on progression above all else in your training.  Every week you should strive to at least beat your reps from the previous session, if not add a little more weight.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

I want to hear a lil about your training style.

Cause even at those low calories you should still be seeing some gains. I want to guess just by looking at your pics- that you're not lifting heavy/ intensely enough.


The reason I say this is- if you were lifting like a mad man and eating the diet you are then you would have a more cut and full look. I can see some vascularity in your arms but in you shoulders, lats and chest look almost untrained. As if you're not lifting heavy enough to induce the "lifter" look.

I'm really not trying to be a dick and god knows I don't look great by any means I am really just trying to eliminate different variables in order to pin point what could be going wrong.

Post up your typical routine as far as day you lift and what your style is- how many sets and reps and how close to max you come to in each rep.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2013)

Diets huge for sure. Hormones need cholesterol to preform so maybe after a blood test we can help pin point it down.I just can't see someone doing a gram or more not responding. Thanks Ib


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 27, 2013)

your using real serious gear. some people have to run "higher" doses but not necc high doses. its impossible not to respond, else you wouldn't have any muscle mass. at all, hence why even women get bigger bc they do have anabolic/androgen receptors. 

my offseason after this show will be eating like this 6-7 meals
80-100g protein
100-150g carbs
fat is whatever

if you cant grow by eating like that (will be running serious compounds) then youre dead or not lifting. If you want to get big, eat and train. no excuses. if you don't have the chemicals in you that joe blow does, then your training and diet can be the same either.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I guess I just gotta stop worrying about holding some extra fat and eat lol. I really have a hard time with this concept tho especially with beach season approaching


----------



## BIG D (Apr 27, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I want to hear a lil about your training style.
> 
> Cause even at those low calories you should still be seeing some gains. I want to guess just by looking at your pics- that you're not lifting heavy/ intensely enough.
> 
> ...



I really don't think those are the best pics tbh. I'm no freak but I'm no average looking joe either. But i want the honesty from everyone so I'm not trying to be a prick here. 

Anyway I currently do a four day split. 2-3 exercises per muscle and 8-15 reps but mostly 8-10. I go to failure or close to it then perform an added intensity set after to totally reach failure. I do 2-3 of these sets per exercise. So each muscle is getting 6 total sets to failure


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 27, 2013)

BIG D said:


> I really don't think those are the best pics tbh. I'm no freak but I'm no average looking joe either. But i want the honesty from everyone so I'm not trying to be a prick here.
> 
> Anyway I currently do a four day split. 2-3 exercises per muscle and 8-15 reps but mostly 8-10. I go to failure or close to it then perform an added intensity set after to totally reach failure. I do 2-3 of these sets per exercise. So each muscle is getting 6 total sets to failure



I mean sounds like your training is sufficient to be seen gains for sure, obviously some respond better to some styles of lifting rather than others. But sounds like your at least in a good mind set about lifting.

Like IB said, maybe a blood panel might show something that we can't pinpoint otherwise.

Also a few other questions-

What is your post workout meal/ meals and drinks like? And when exactly do you take them?

Also do you drink or party at all and how is your rest and sleep while trying to bulk?


----------



## FordFan (Apr 27, 2013)

From what I've read so far, it's your diet. Actually plan and pack your meals for each day.  If you try to eat your macros on the fly, it will be extremely difficult.

Also, if you're bulking do t be scared to get a lil fluffy around the belly. You can still have visible abs with some fluff.

Also, get those carbs on up there 60-80g per meal. Eat 6x daily EVERYDAY!  Good clean carbs too. Oats, sweet potatoe, etc

If you really want to see dedication, watch Kai greenes YouTube video where he discusses meal planning. This is the best way to eat accurately.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 27, 2013)

BIG D said:


> I really don't think those are the best pics tbh. I'm no freak but I'm no average looking joe either. But i want the honesty from everyone so I'm not trying to be a prick here.
> 
> Anyway I currently do a four day split. 2-3 exercises per muscle and 8-15 reps but mostly 8-10. I go to failure or close to it then perform an added intensity set after to totally reach failure. I do 2-3 of these sets per exercise. So each muscle is getting 6 total sets to failure



personally i lift harder than this. i do around 4-5 excercises with no less than 3 sets per. this allows for size and density.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 27, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> personally i lift harder than this. I do around 4-5 excercises with no less than 3 sets per. This allows for size and density.



x2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 27, 2013)

allbeef said:


> What a mature thread. I say that because immaturity in the game has guys immediately blaming the gear.
> 
> It could be gear and dose related, but I sure appreciate the fact that you guys try to rule out everything else out first. In my experience 90% of complaints like this are not gear related beyond dosages.
> 
> Allbeef



Absolutely.  Hell look at it this way bro, MOST of the guys that can't gain turn to gear.  Why?  Because they don't have diet, training and/or rest in place and they figure they need to get on something.  So, they go on gear like this magic crap's going to happen and the results are still crap.."Must be the gear!" is what they yell next.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 27, 2013)

BIG D said:


> sorry no troll here fellas. diet is currently fish, meat, egg whites a main protein source. breads, rice, pasta, cereal, fruit as main carb sources and nuts, evoo, pb for main fat sources. diet isnt perfect tho, ill go off track, especially when trying to add mass. i shoot for 50g pro, 35-40 carbs and 25 fats per meal, eating 5 times a day usually



All kidding aside, this isn't a diet. This is a list of what may be in your kitchen. So since diet isn't going to happen lets just go by the facts that can be seen.

You pics look smooth.  The only clean looking body part is calves. I'm guessing you can still pinch 1/4 inch there?
But more importantly is the build. You have much stronger arms than a chest and (front delts), delt caps. This is a clear indication your arming your "bar" grips. Start widening your grip on the bar in ALL bar workouts. This will incorperate much more of the supporting muscles and inturn build more flesh. Your back and abbs look smooth. You must start doing your primary lifts. Deads, squats, bent over rows, standing militarys. 

 Look this is the only thing I can help you with because you refuse to table what you eat. NUTRIENT TIMING in fucking huge! But a laundry list of whats in your fridge ain't cutting it.
How you prime-
How you feed-
How you recover-
How you start the motor in the morning-
These aren't small thing.........they are everything!

Not a shot across the bow but I don't think you know enough to have a proper frame of refferance and thats why this is so vage.

1- correct your workout structure and form
2-correct your diet
3-correct the intensity you train 
4-go to anavar ONLY.
5- Stay at Anasci and learn how to achieve your goals-

If we could get you on trach you could gain more in three months time than the last two years.......I PROMISE!

You are nowhere close to your natty limits. Not even close friend. 
CG


----------



## BIG D (Apr 27, 2013)

Anavar only? This is different, any reason just curious?


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 28, 2013)

awesome strength, simple, not overly suppressive, will help lean you.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 28, 2013)

BIG D said:


> Anavar only? This is different, any reason just curious?



Omega, really hit it on the head. Plus it really doesn't run the clock on your system. You only have so many good cycles you can run in your life before ya just burn it all up and the shit don't work as good any more. But hey, what do I know?

No offence OK?:action-smiley-054: 
But I CALL BULLSHIT ON THIS THREAD!

After I took the time to post things. Constructive/helpful things that can truly help you all you fucking ask about is anavar?

God damn I wish it was just that easy! "Take gear, get huge"

CG is out of here--------------> WOOSH


----------



## BIG D (Apr 28, 2013)

CG I'm not disrespects you bro. That's the thing that really stood out to me is all. Nothing personal


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 28, 2013)

There was a tread on PM about non responders. Maybe you want to check it out.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 28, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Omega, really hit it on the head. Plus it really doesn't run the clock on your system. You only have so many good cycles you can run in your life before ya just burn it all up and the shit don't work as good any more. But hey, what do I know?
> 
> No offence OK?:action-smiley-054:
> But I CALL BULLSHIT ON THIS THREAD!
> ...



LoL.... We're not used to seeing these kind of threads here but I don't think he's bull shitting- just hasn't been in the game long enough to have a descent grasp of how it all works.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 29, 2013)

I wanted to add that I have a legit reason that I don't dead lift or squat anymore....tweaked my back several times and eventually decided its not worth it risking messing my back up at a young age of 24. You can flame all you want but it's the truth. You can call my chiropractor if you'd like 

I do lunges, leg presses, hacks and leg extensions for legs. Bb rows, seated rows, db or machine low rows  and pull downs for back


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 29, 2013)

I talk to Big D alot. Matey you need to be eating far more. Don't be afraid of getting fat as you won't if you do it properly. You need to stop thinking about the drugs so much and concentrate on the diet. You ask about different drugs alot and how to run them etc. It doesn't matter what gear you take if you eat like that you won't be pleased. You just asked me about dnp but you want to gain size so get all this fat nonsense from your head. 

I can tell if we gave you a diet of say 7 meals per day listed out nicely you probably wouldn't follow it 100%. So to keep it simple just get about 50g protein per meal and plenty of carbs and some good fats. Really push the calories but gradually. Don't be afraid of eating big meals.. you won't grow muscle without the food/shakes. You are right your pics don't do you justice from what I have seen... that can happen though. If your back is that bad thats fine just do what you can but use heavy weights and good form with full intensity.

Big D is a great guy he just overthinks things far too much and the fact he was once fat is holding him back from building his body. For many I would say get as lean as possible then blow up but I think if you lost more weight it may be even harder for you to get past your mental barrier. Trust everyone on here your not eating enough. If your on hormones and training hard it is gonna be super hard to get fat matey. You need to eat to grow


----------



## BIG D (Apr 29, 2013)

this one i feel is a little better indicator, just being honest


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 30, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Look this is the only thing I can help you with because you refuse to table what you eat. NUTRIENT TIMING in fucking huge! But a laundry list of whats in your fridge ain't cutting it.
> How you prime-
> How you feed-
> How you recover-
> ...



A proper diet and training regiment and no matter what, don't sway from either. Eat the meals everyday, train like hell, and if you're using gear- make sure you take your shots. Seems easy doesn't it? Well, it isn't for everyone. Just get a proper diet and stick to it no matter what, and sleep whenever you can. During my biggest growth phase, I learned to sleep more, no matter what I got at least 8 hours and it helped.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 30, 2013)

BIG D said:


> this one i feel is a little better indicator, just being honest



Much better picture, and honestly unless you're shooting slin and using 2g+ a week you're probably right on track. 

If you look at pics on most other boards the guys who use gear- half of them barely look like they lift. I think you look pretty solid there and if you've only been in it a lil over a year with your diet the way it is I think your build is as it should be.

Honestly I just want to give you this over simplified answer-
 Lift heavier and more often, eat more, and dose higher.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 30, 2013)

BIG D said:


> CG I'm not disrespects you bro. That's the thing that really stood out to me is all. Nothing personal



The last pic you posted gave up who you are clown. 

Ya "nothing personal". So how have you been (DEFRESH)? Or what ever name your trolling by today?

This troll has been banned from several forums for exactly what he is doing here. He takes zero advice and just continues to ask stupid questions to direct attention to himself. This thread will NEVER end until it's shut down. He wont let it die.
He was banned from one forum for jurking off hundreds of posters and then they found out he was acting like he is taking direct instructions from many of them via I.M behind all of there backs.
I was or still am a mod over at elitebodybuild where he did the same exact thing,  I.M.ing guys in the forum asking them to post at his threads as if he "really wanted there views" but in reality just wanted quality posts at his thread to make it grow. He is at PM as "blackmustang". "Ya cool bro", "you got it budd", "very cool man!". This is the body of his posts. He jurked me off till I told him to quit I.Ming me. He did the same to BIGMIKE and -B- and literally a laundry list that goes on and on. They all consider him a troll.
BIGD has posted dozens of diets and dozens of cycles and sticks to NONE of them. 
HE IS THE LIVING EMBODYMENT OF A TROLL! He is a kid that lives with his mom in NJ. He has even had trainers return his money to just go away.

 BIGD, get the fuck out of the forum dude. Just go away and take this "poor me" act on down the road. I don't give a shit what you have to say or the "poor me, I'm just a kid trying to learn story".

BTW: anyone that doesn't agree with me has no idea who he really is.

The very thought of watching this troll screw all you guys just pisses me off thinking about it. It always starts off slow and before you know it the thread is over a hundred hits and it's about nothing and everyone goes nuts when they realize what went down.

 You guys can believe me now or go over to elitebodybuild.com and serch his posts to see the ass rippings he got there for trolling.


CG


----------



## BIG D (Apr 30, 2013)

Cg you got some issues old man. You are flat out lying... No trainers returned money to me...what the fuck are you talking about?!

Yes I ask a lot of questions so what. You try to tell me I don't know how to eat and train. Lmao if I took half the drugs you take I'd look better sure. But I don't! Regardless of what you say you don't know me. Yea I live I'm nj with my parents still. I'm 24, what's the problem bro? Anyway I was banned from ONE forum, that's singular...ONE. Oh and what forum was that again? GH 15 FORUM! That's a clown ass place and you know it. Stop trying to act like an Internet tough guy dude.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 30, 2013)

To everyone else I apologize. I know cg will be backed up before me but that's ok. I'm just tired of hearing it


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 30, 2013)

If pointing out that your a troll makes me an internet tough guy?
Guilty as charged! Your a TROLL! GO AWAY!

Funny how you would post back and forth with me here under this new name and never mention who you are. Care to mention how many hours of IMing you have  logged with me alone? What you forgot?
 Did you also forget -B- posting several times in open forum about returning your money so you would go away?
 Those guys at the GH15 site may be confused about many things but they all know more than you about diet and training. Its a concept you could never grasp.

dfresh, be smart about this and stop now. This can turn into an epic owning that will follow you as you run out of forums to infect.

CG


----------



## BIG D (Apr 30, 2013)

B never offered me money back bro. And yea I've pmed you about things sure. I'm no troll tho that's for sure. I don't care what you have to say


----------



## -B- (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm over this drama. Doug I initially told you I would have refunded partially your small amount you sent me to help you out. My wife then reminded me "hey you did your part and laid everything out perfectly" it's up to you to follow direction. You are making a fool of yourself. I've done what I can to Help but at this point I'm over it. I don't need my bros having to get ahold of me saying "wtf is dfresh talking about now".. You will not be successful and do you know why? Because you don't listen to anyone. Period.

Mike and CG thanks for having my back.


----------



## BIG D (Apr 30, 2013)

Bro you never said this...you are lying


----------



## -B- (Apr 30, 2013)

.. What the fuck do you have to gain from this shit? From trying to start shit.. 
I still have the PMs on the server you dumb shit. I don't lie about nonsense, CG even saw me post up openly that I would have refunded your shit. Why would I be obligated to refund YOUR mistakes? I laid out every facet for you and its your fault you failed - not mine. That's not on me. Your lack of real life experience and failures are due to the sheer amount of bro science you promote. Lets run high deca and low test "brah" and then after 2.17 weeks we will take out deca and take tren because it LEANS me the fuck out!! Wooh! 

For someone with such affinity for pro AAS use you sure have shown NO progress even using large quantities of drugs - drugs that you know nothing about let me remind you. Weren't you the one that asked how deca had anything to do with progesterone?! All this while you are taking the shots.

Fact - your OCD will never allow you to accomplish anything.
Fact - you are the epitome of drug use for results
Fact - you are the same weight - maybe more squishy as you were OVER  A year ago when gh15 was helpin you.

does this make any sense to you? what are the variables that you COULD have changed to be successful? Ask anyone here and they will tell you it's about consistancy!! Day in day out - not changing your ideals every third day when some nobody online tells you that he got SO SWOLE on high deca!! 

You have guys like CG, bboy, biggmike and multiple others that were there promoting the methods I was preaching and saying just follow the shit.. These are guys that have been personally very successful in the sport. But instead you choose to make a new name - go to pro muscle and ask Joe Schmoe what your diet and training and drug use should look like "brah"

This will be my last response. I'm the most patient person I know.. What does that say about you?


----------



## BIG D (Apr 30, 2013)

check your inbox


----------



## Collinb (May 1, 2013)

The better picture he posted was from 2 months ago.

This is his diet btw posted up the other day:
Meals:
1. Whey isolate shake and pb
2. Tuna fish and a banana
3. Couple chicken cubes with some roasted peppers, whey shake, banana and some pb
4 whey shake and a pop tart(post workout)
5. Fish, chicken breast, a slice Pizza Hut pizza and a breadstick....I know 


D, I was on your side but now I take you for a joke.  Its pretty pathetic how you cant progress on anything, even a diet that IS LAID OUT FOR YOU you cant follow.  You cant simply eat what you are told, but you read one thread about low test high anabolics and you decide to switch your drug regime to suit this pre-contest style dosing.


Poptarts, 5 servings of peanut butter, and pizza hut will not get you where you want to be.  Hiring a coach that helped you along the way with everything but you decided not to listen to a single word of advice other than occasional training ideas.

This is a more accurate picture of him right now:






Your diet is off, your training is off, and your drug use is off.  I followed alot of the advice the guys are giving you and Im progressing fine.  You want to grow, but choose to use 200 test 800 deca?  You run deca for 6 weeks then think its time to switch?  You do one high test cycle that wasnt even that damn high in the big picture and all of a sudden you respond terribly to high test because your AI dose was bad if you were even taking one and you had acne which was probably a result from the lack of AI.

D, wisen up please.  You look like a fool.  You would respond fine if you changed poptarts out for some turkey breast and trained like a bodybuilder.


----------



## BIG D (May 1, 2013)

Collin you can think whatever you want man. As for the pic, ill take one tomorrow and post it. I look the same as the pic I posted above


----------



## Collinb (May 1, 2013)

Its not me thinking whatever I want.  Its you not recognizing reality.  Shit diet, sub par training, and no set drug regimen = shit results.  I followed you teh whole time while you admitted to not following what your HIRED TRAINER laid out for you.  Rather you went with other peoples ideas from every angle and switched your thinking every few days.  

You acknowledge what you are doing wrong, know what you have to change, but continue to do them and get pissed when you arent seeing results.  YOU KNOW YOU HAVE TO CHANGE AND YOU ARE SURPRISED NO RESULTS COME WHEN YOU DONT DO IT!

How are you not comprehending what the fuck is going on.


----------



## vent_noir (May 1, 2013)

Im totally going to get my head chopped off and stomped on for this but...I believe this thread has pretty much derailed into a quagmire of name and intense feelings. Whatever problem OP had is laid in front of him by the Vets of anasci. Not much more anyone can do for him. Either follow and gets good results or best of luck your way. 

Ive had so much help from these guys and its paid off in ways i cant even imagine. Id do the same OP, but really actually do it.


----------



## tri-terror (May 1, 2013)

Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 1, 2013)

Close this thread- this is not how ANASCI rolls.


----------



## BIG D (May 1, 2013)

We can close this thread but B you're a thief bro and a liar. But hey you gotta live with that not me 

I apologize again to the rest of the board for getting off track


----------



## AtomAnt (May 1, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> If pointing out that your a troll makes me an internet tough guy?
> Guilty as charged! Your a TROLL! GO AWAY!
> 
> Funny how you would post back and forth with me here under this new name and never mention who you are. Care to mention how many hours of IMing you have  logged with me alone? What you forgot?
> ...



I just have to say the CG is a straight up BOSS! :headbang:

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2013)

After reading this I am abit 

Big D I am sorry but after reading B's and CG's posts I have changed my mind. I came on here cos you said they were having a go at you and I thought you had been misunderstood but now I see you haven't. You may be really nice in real life but I am sorry I don't think I will answer anymore pm's you send. Hey if you send me one saying how I have been etc then sure I will but nothing training or drug related.

CG, Big Mike, B etc this guy pm's me about 5 times per day every day on pm with question after question. I answer all of them. I thought he must have bad anxiety and ocd etc due to his messages. I go on the comp maybe 5 days per week and he would message me 4-5 times without me replying to the first. He would ask if we were ok if I hadn't replied asap even though we are in different time zones.

I have written out some long replies to his many questions trying to help him out. He would say he was doing one thing then do another and then plan another etc etc etc. 

Now when I see your posts about low test and high deca and then using tren it's all the same as what he sent to me (but at different times). I know guys send multiple people messages and get different answers and I though that at first. But this guy has literally send me over 100 pm's in the last few weeks alone.

I was getting tired of your constant changing and similar questions but just thought you wanted to learn. Thanks people for informing me of everything... atleast it saves me a good few hours of writing every week


----------



## BIGGMIKE295 (May 2, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> After reading this I am abit
> 
> Big D I am sorry but after reading B's and CG's posts I have changed my mind. I came on here cos you said they were having a go at you and I thought you had been misunderstood but now I see you haven't. You may be really nice in real life but I am sorry I don't think I will answer anymore pm's you send. Hey if you send me one saying how I have been etc then sure I will but nothing training or drug related.
> 
> ...



Yep, he has done that to you, me and many, many more guys! 
He will absolutely waste your time and not listen to a single bit of advise you give him. He got great advise from Me, B, BBoy, CG and several others, then would go and make threads about his same questions to us on a few different boards. He finally got himself banned from EBB board.  He is an attention whore and posts whatever comes to mind at that moment and then will go back and bump his threads every few days back to the top for more attention and to get his post count up. 
Kids got issues. 
Advise to anyone who gets PM's from him, IGNORE HIM. :banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 2, 2013)

Lets ban, or close this thread or something-


----------



## BIG D (May 2, 2013)

sure we can close this. yes ive asked far too many questions, ok now can we move forward


----------



## Marshall (May 2, 2013)

Be careful calling someone that has a good track record a thief, Big D.


----------



## BIG D (May 2, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Be careful calling someone that has a good track record a thief, Big D.



i just dont think its right paying someone for a year of training, and getting shorted 4 months regardless of how many questions/people i ask. i understand the hate from certain people, but i am no troll. i think too much, thats my damn problem lol


----------



## thebrick (May 3, 2013)

This thread is CLOSED


----------

